# Robdog lat spread



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

robs asked me to post this pic for him


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Think im finaly getting a bit of a v shape. Maybe need a bit more thicknes though.

Def need some tan.


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

hey mate,

I can defo see a v shape 

Its hard to belive it was you in the "me at my fattest" pic.

Great work!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Shib said:


> hey mate,
> 
> I can defo see a v shape
> 
> ...


yeah nice one! 

have you got any before and after pics?


----------



## JonathanB (Oct 20, 2004)

*Now its cuttin time, eh?*


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Rob, once again looking good. Hey Rob, how much have you lost so far?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

look fucin good rob!!! definatly lookin more cut up!!

u've made such a mad change man!!

type r= theres a few b4 pics in the members pics section


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Jesus Christ mate!

You have lost some weight from your Hips/Waist!

Fair play Looking great mate!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

winger said:


> Rob, once again looking good. Hey Rob, how much have you lost so far?


Ive lost about 35-40lbs so far mate.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

JonathanB said:


> *Now its cuttin time, eh?*


*
*

*
*

*
*

*
Ive been citting for the last 6 months or more mate lol.*


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

keep up the good work.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

good rob...trousers need taking in you little rake!!! LOL

Note.....not a zit in sight, rob doesnt abuse doses!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

mate is that a photo of you in one of those magic mirrors? if not where did those love handles go?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

wow, jeez. now THATS what hard work can do


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> Note.....not a zit in sight, rob doesnt abuse doses!


No, But i do see several scratch marks in your middle back

You dirty little pikey! Getting on with your Mrs just before you have your photo taken.

Is that why its a lat shot - You were afraid to do a double bi because we would see ya little hard-on 

Paul


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

You should be really proud of yourself Robdog!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Biker said:


> mate is that a photo of you in one of those magic mirrors? if not where did those love handles go?


Im holding them around the front lmao.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol  one way to do it i suppose


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Paul Govier said:


> No, But i do see several scratch marks in your middle back
> 
> You dirty little pikey! Getting on with your Mrs just before you have your photo taken.
> 
> ...


But if he turned around the person taking the picture would have to back up to much to get a close up shot.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

very good robdog.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What a diffrence.

The arms have way more size on them too.

You are looking much stronger.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

looking very good man. You make it look easy.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Lookin 100% better mate!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

awesome rob, truely awesome. that has got to be my favourite turnaround ever. Its so impressive mate. Are you hoping to get on stage? I hope so!

Im so impressed mate!!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Joolz mate.

Its a big ambition of mine to get on stage. Ill have another 12 months or so yet of har dieting and cardio then have a look at where im at.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent v-taper already, its gonna look awsome when you diet down to where you want to. Plus good luck with your ambition to compete.


----------

